# BEST OF SHOW MAGAZINE AND BUDWEISER 2014 SUPER SHOW TOUR



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
5. MONTERREY JULY 2014 
6. AUGUST 2014 TULARE
7. SEPTEMBER 2014 SAN DIEGO 
8. OCTOBER 2014 SACRAMENTO 3RD ANNUAL BUDWEISER SUPER SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah baby...thanks for bringing me on board Ralph....The Cholo Dj in the house.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Yeah baby...thanks for bringing me on board Ralph....The Cholo Dj in the house.


You know your on the tour brother!


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Awh hell yeah I can't wait.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Going to be a sick ass tour 2014!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT!


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
5. MONTERREY JULY 2014 
6. AUGUST 2014 TULARE
7. SEPTEMBER 2014 SAN DIEGO 
8. OCTOBER 2014 SACRAMENTO 3RD ANNUAL BUDWEISER SUPER SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Title Winner 79 said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


Looking forward to hitting up a few of these shows


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders cc will be at the Monterey show


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

POMONA!!?? Damn! ELITE CC will be representing!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

I heard there's going to be a show in Merced in Oct this year. Any info if true?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Ralph B presents said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


POMONA! 
IT'S ON NOW! :werd::worship::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

MADTOWN said:


> I heard there's going to be a show in Merced in Oct this year. Any info if true?


Yes there's a show October 20th 2013 in Merced lake flyer coming soon


----------



## MADTOWN (Feb 8, 2009)

Can't wait. Ill be there.


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Title Winner 79 said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


Pomona :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

TTT Pomona we are counting the days


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Title Winner 79 said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


 any exact dates on these shows yet?


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

What show is bin Pomona?


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:bowrofl::worship:to the top foe a great event


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

IMPERIALS will be there !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

WHERES THE PRE-REG FOR POMONA?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Tulare mandatory for us
Delegation CEN CAL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ralph B presents said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


Ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be good


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:420::sprint::naughty:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT AND STAY TUNED FOR THE BEST OF SHOW MAGAZINE LAUNCH IN JANUARY!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

POMONA,CA . WILL THAT BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## issie (Sep 25, 2007)

Where do we get the forms for pre reg for Pomona show?


mr.widow-maker said:


> POMONA,CA . WILL THAT BE AT THE FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

What's up Ralph and Manuel I will definitely be hitting your shows this year rebuild is almost done will be complete by April and back out. Hit me up fellas we need to drink some cold ones next time we hook up.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

issie said:


> Where do we get the forms for pre reg for Pomona show?


X2


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[h=2]







BEST OF SHOW MAGAZINE AND BUDWEISER 2014 SUPER SHOW TOUR[/h]_







BEST OF SHOW MAGAZINE AND BUDWEISER 2014 SUPER SHOW TOUR_ 
1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
5. MONTERREY JULY 2014 
6. AUGUST 2014 TULARE
7. SEPTEMBER 2014 SAN DIEGO 
8. OCTOBER 2014 SACRAMENTO 3RD ANNUAL BUDWEISER SUPER SHOW!!!!!! 


see you in Monterrey​


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

where and when in fresno.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will be at the Monterey show thx for bringing it back to Monterey :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> SOCIOS will be at the Monterey show thx for bringing it back to Monterey :thumbsup:



See you there...guey.


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Title Winner 79 said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 30TH 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


Sorry date for Pomona is the 30th


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be good


Ready bro


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

EL RAIDER said:


> SOCIOS will be at the Monterey show thx for bringing it back to Monterey :thumbsup:


Socios TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

ricks-94 caddy said:


> Tulare mandatory for us
> Delegation CEN CAL


Delegations TTMFT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> WHERES THE PRE-REG FOR POMONA?


I'll post on Sunday bro


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Title Winner 79 said:


> 1. POMONA MARCH 30th 2014
> 2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
> 3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
> 4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
> ...


Pomona March 30th


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## issie (Sep 25, 2007)

Where is the information to register for the POMONA show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Ralph B presents said:


> Pomona March 30th


Where In Pomona? Any Kind Of Information Would Be Appreciated.Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Ralph B presents said:


>



TTT


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

Info


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

March Madness march 16th kings fairgrounds hanford ca
Bakersfield Show April 6th Kern County Museum
Merced County Fairgrounds April 13th 
Fresno Fairgrounds june 1st 2014 

got more to add dates for sacremento san diego and LA area


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:inout::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

POMONA!? WHEN AND WHERE!?


----------

